# Avtex snipe faulty



## Terry4156 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello,
I have a avtex snipe auto satellite dish and its developed a fault  dish only moves in stages all lights flash on control panel and will not park correctly   contacted Avtex to be only told it will cost about  £250 +vat to repair   nearly half what it cost to buy    anyone had any similar problems


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Aug 22, 2016)

Terry4156 said:


> Hello,
> I have a avtex snipe auto satellite dish and its developed a fault  dish only moves in stages all lights flash on control panel and will not park correctly   contacted Avtex to be only told it will cost about  £250 +vat to repair   nearly half what it cost to buy    anyone had any similar problems



I have an Avtex TV which developed a fault and their customer service and after sales service was excellent so your report surprises me-did you buy the Avtex snipe from a dealer and is it still under warranty?


----------



## Terry4156 (Aug 22, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I have an Avtex TV which developed a fault and their customer service and after sales service was excellent so your report surprises me-did you buy the Avtex snipe from a dealer and is it still under warranty?



Hi steve  its now just over 2 years old and out off warranty   cheers Terry


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Aug 22, 2016)

They must have tightened up their rules then Terry,I know of a friend who had a faulty TV that was just out of warranty and they repaired it foc.


----------



## Terry4156 (Aug 22, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> They must have tightened up their rules then Terry,I know of a friend who had a faulty TV that was just out of warranty and they repaired it foc.



Not impressed with the repair quote i have found someone else with same problem and same repairs quote   for something that is only used a handful of times when not been able to receive a decent tv signal it doesn't seem to have lasted very long   think it will end up on ebay for spares


----------



## colinm (Aug 22, 2016)

Terry4156 said:


> Not impressed with the repair quote i have found someone else with same problem and same repairs quote   for something that is only used a handful of times when not been able to receive a decent tv signal it doesn't seem to have lasted very long   think it will end up on ebay for spares



If you can find several people with the same fault (and AFAIK there are some faulty ones out there) then return to the retailer and ask that it is repaired FOC as per the sale of goods act.


----------



## TJBi (Aug 22, 2016)

Terry4156 said:


> Hello,
> I have a avtex snipe auto satellite dish and its developed a fault  dish only moves in stages all lights flash on control panel and will not park correctly   contacted Avtex to be only told it will cost about  £250 +vat to repair   nearly half what it cost to buy    anyone had any similar problems



Have you tried completely disconnecting from 12v supply?  (Not just turning off the unit.)  I had a Snipe Pro Max which got stuck before it had fully parked and then refused to do anything except flash all its lights.  Completely disconnecting from 12v for a while solved the problem until it was stolen with the highly vulnerable Ford Transit-based motorhome.

Tom


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 22, 2016)

TJBi said:


> Have you tried completely disconnecting from 12v supply?  (Not just turning off the unit.)  I had a Snipe Pro Max which got stuck before it had fully parked and then refused to do anything except flash all its lights.  Completely disconnecting from 12v for a while solved the problem until it was stolen with the highly vulnerable Ford Transit-based motorhome.
> 
> Tom


Oh sh** not you as well,something has got to be done!


----------



## Terry4156 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi i have tried diconecting the control completely a number of times but still the same   When i switch it on it will rise in stages over around 60 secs to the max and  then goes  back down


----------



## colinm (Aug 22, 2016)

Terry4156 said:


> Hi i have tried diconecting the control completely a number of times but still the same   When i switch it on it will rise in stages over around 60 secs to the max and  then goes  back down



As per my earlier post, get evidence of others with the same problem, go backk to relailer and ask for it to be fixed as per the Sale of goods act, as if it's a design fault the warranty is 6 years not 2.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 23, 2016)

colinmd said:


> As per my earlier post, get evidence of others with the same problem, go backk to relailer and ask for it to be fixed as per the Sale of goods act, as if it's a design fault the warranty is 6 years not 2.



I emailed Avtex this morning regarding warranty on the Snipe, they stated 1 year from date of purchase ?


----------



## colinm (Aug 23, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> I emailed Avtex this morning regarding warranty on the Snipe, they stated 1 year from date of purchase ?



They can say what they like, but that's not the law, i'm not saying they won't argue about it, and i'm not saying it will be easy, but at those prices for repair of a known fault (if it is so) then it's well worth the effort IMO.


Shops accused of 'denying' six-year warranty right - Telegraph


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 23, 2016)

I've got one and mine jammed,  up all lights flashing. but it was my fault, a allen bolt, holding it to the mounting plate, had worked loose and was jamming it from rotating.
Admin had a fault with his that it wouldn't 'Park' always, when the dish came down flat it didn't quite hit the park limit switch.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 23, 2016)

colinmd said:


> As per my earlier post, get evidence of others with the same problem, go backk to relailer and ask for it to be fixed as per the Sale of goods act, as if it's a design fault the warranty is 6 years not 2.



Yes, if you pay top dollar for goods ( which Avtex is ] the sale of goods act gives you six years warranty. 

If the items are cheaper budget price goods then you will only get the manufacturers warranty.

There will be a grey area of debate somewhere in the top price range but if you purchase accepted top brands you do have six years warranty.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 23, 2016)

Pedalman said:


> Yes, if you pay top dollar for goods ( which Avtex is ] the sale of goods act gives you six years warranty.
> 
> If the items are cheaper budget price goods then you will only get the manufacturers warranty.
> 
> There will be a grey area of debate somewhere in the top price range but if you purchase accepted top brands you do have six years warranty.



So you reckon buy any  top dollar goods and you have 6 years warranty ?
So my cousin has a 16 reg S6 he paid in excess of £65,000 for it. Audi state 3 years warranty but you reckon 6 years ? I don't think so somehow unless it's not classed as a top brand car.

I bought a Canon 500mm lens last year, won't say what it cost but I could buy a nearly new car for what I paid for it.
It's recognised as being one of if not the best telephoto lenses you can buy.
So you reckon if it developes a fault within the first 6 years Canon should repair under warranty and the 1 year warranty I assumed I had from Canon is actually 6 years ?


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 23, 2016)

When I bought mine, from Pulsat.com, it developed a similar fault a week after I installed it, they arranged to collect it, and then returned it after it was repaired, the guy wasn`t happy about having to pay for the carriage to and from, and after they repaired it, he told me it didn`t have to be returned as it was only requiring a software update\re-install which could have been done by me, apparently its something that can go askew at any time or if any of the satellites change, I have since tried it in case it needed it anytime in the future when we are on our travels. You just connect your laptop to the control unit via a USB cable with a suitable plug that fits the snipe control box, I used the USB cable from my printer. I might not work, but it`s worth a try, here is the download page for the software.   406 Not Acceptable  Open the Upgrade manual for the model you have and it explains how to update the software. Johnny.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 24, 2016)

Reading reviews yesterday and the mark 2 version has redesigned internals replacing plastic parts with die castings so potentially there may have been a design fault with the original version.
Needless to say it costs substantially more.


----------

